# Straining a Chest Muscle??



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I was riding a couple of days ago. This was the second day in a row of mountain biking in a few months so it's been a little while since I was able to hit the trails due to crappy weather around my area.

The first day I rode about 4 miles of very hilly and rugged trail.. It was a huge workout but made it through no problemo.

The next day I rode a few more miles of ruggest trail, not as hilly but had a fair share of rocks and such. Felt a quick pain in the center of my chest for a split second and then it subsided. Rode anouther 1 1/2 hours with no recurrence or any issue. 

The next couple of days the area felt sore. I had a similiar thing happen a few years ago and went to the doc to get checked out and the heart was fine. The following year, same thing heart was fine. 

I am wondering if I just sprained a chest muscle... My bike is 35lbs and I was wearing a backpack and all that riding over rough terrain so I know I was using alot of upper body muscles that had been quite dormant over the winter.

No symptoms of any heart issue such as shortness of breath, pain shooting up the jaw and arms, nausea, and the rest. 

Heck, today I went out and jumped on the trampoline with my daughter for an hour with no pain and such. 

Have any of you had the same issues?


----------



## viderian (Apr 3, 2009)

I had a similar pain happen to me. l had all sorts of tests done and nothing was wrong. I still get some pain in the chest from time to time in different places. Sometimes my ribs hurt when I touch them, sometimes not. Multiple doctors say it is fine and that it could be a pinched nerve, sprained muscle, or inflamed cartilage or even stress.


----------



## bmreal (Jun 18, 2010)

I have been out of work for several months with a similar issue. After not being able to figure out the problem it was diagnosed as sterno chondritis or something like that. The pain isn't constant and hasn't been an issue while riding but get pain when making motions similar to doing a push-up. Found a great massage and physical therapist that has really helped reduce the pain.


----------

